# WIP 1/72 Meng F-102



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm liking this kit. This is the first jet I've built in 20 years and this is a 
nice way to ease back into aircraft models.
The kit is well engineered, I've never built a Meng before. They put a lot of thought into it.

I picked up the eduard PE set for this along with the masking set.







The PE set is easy to work with, the parts are self adhesive, fit perfectly, and look great.





So far the fit of the kit is excellent. The recessed panel lines are nice, but a bit heavy for this scale.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Some sub assemblies







It's coming along.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I'm interested in following this though I'm not into jets. I've always liked the F-102 and 106's. They had a squadron based not far from our house when I was a kid.

I plan to buy this kit in hopes some day someone will make the markings for the birds *The Original 7 Astronauts* flew to keep up their proficiency during astronaut training. My understanding that years ago someone made a set in 1/48.

I bought two of *Meng's FT-17 * WWII tank kits and was very impressed with the quality.

Looking good so far, keep up the good work and progress pics coming.

Carl-


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hal, Thats a nice story.
As a coincidence I'm planing on doing mine in NASA markings.

The only paint scheme I can find is aluminum with a black stripe. 
NASA on the fuselage and the meatball on the tail.

I'm liking the Meng kit. so far the fit is great. I did end up with a wing top/fuselage
gap but I got it cleaned up with some baking soda and CA.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I primed and got a few coats of Tamiya aluminum on before the rain came.





I'll let the paint cure for a while before masking for the black stripe.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

A little progress.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I've been following your build as well.
THe NASA markings look pretty distinctive.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mach7 said:


> A little progress.


Yep, that's the bird mach7. I was thinking there were some specialized markings so this is great that's just a paint scheme!!! Been a while since I've looked into this bird and couldn't remember the particulars of the scheme.

Didn't they eventually go to the 106's too? I prefer the 1/48 and I think Meng makes a 106 in that scale ( I like the larger intakes).

Thanks for posting your paint scheme. Look forward to seeing this completed! :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thats the only NASA paint I could find. I don't think it's the same as the ones the Mercury astronauts flew. I also have a set of NACA decals. That version was painted aluminum, but was too early to be flown by the astronauts.

I do believe NASA switched from the 102 to the 106 after the astronauts complained that the Dagger was not a front line fighter. Then in the '70s they went to the T-38's they still use today. 

The decals are Fundakils. They are outstanding! I cant say enough about them. They are very high quality. The Meng decals are very good also, as is everything in the kit.
I would recommend it to anyone who wants a Dagger in this scale. Encore makes a 1/48 kit. I looked at it when I got the -102 but it was more $$ and would take up more
shelf space.

Trumpeter just came out with a F-106 kit in 1/48 scale that might be nice. I have the 
new Trumpeter T-38 and that looks very nice in the box. 
The old Monogram 106 is not a bad kit for its age either and is much cheaper.

It's now down to the little things. They will take some time. I forgot to paint the yellow canopy frame so I'm having to do that by hand. I have some photo etch to attach to the landing gear and speed brake, then glue them all on. I hope to be done in the next week if work/life don't get in the way.



Edit:

Well Maybe I got it wrong. This photo of Gordo Copper shows him in front of the 2 seat F-102. That plane was kind of a dog.


I don't think we can ever expect a model of that plane.

Edit 2:

Here is a photo of the Mercury 7 in front of the F-106.



Both the TF-102 and F-106B ( 2 seat version) are in standard AirForce paint, no NASA markings.

Oh well, I still like the silver/black colors.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's been awhile, life got in the way.

I've been able to get back to the F-102 in the last few days.

She is almost done, I just need to attach the fuel tanks.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ok, I'm a little confused. If the Merc 7 where at the start of NASA, just after it's inception that is, and they didn't fly the 102 single seat, why is it in NASA markings? Did they use it as an early test bed for something?

I know NASA wouldn't let the Astronauts fly by themselves, fear of loosing a big investment. They would either buddy fly or have a copilot.

And yes, I agree, the Meng panel lines are a little heavy for that scale.

Oh, and by the way, your build looks great!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, The Mercury 7 astronauts flew the 2 seat F-102 for the first few years.

They complained that it was too much of a slug, so they got F-106 2 seaters.

In the early '70s they went to the T-38's that they fly today. Cost was the main reason.

The F-102's and F-106's were standard USAF paint, the T-38's are in the NASA white/blue paint. 

The markings on mine are from an aircraft NASA fly at Langley for flight test. I think it was for a laminar flow study.

I hope this helps.

And she is done!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ok, one more question, then I'm done. Being this is in 'NASA' markings and not 'NACA' then they (NASA) flew this during or after Project Mercury? I'm not familiar with the 102's or 106's (for that matter) so I don't know squat about them and not familiar with the laminar flow testing.

Now, put this puppy to bed and pull out the next project....

Carl-


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

NACA did do some flight test work with the F-102 in the 1950's. I think it was related to the delta wing platform. The F-102 never had great permanence,but it got the job done. The state of the art was moving very fast in the '50s hence the -102 was almost out of date when it entered service. A modernization program was started for it, designated the F-102B but so much was changed it got re-indexed as the F-106.

In the 1960's NASA used some F-102's as chase planes. Then in the 1970's they used one or 2 (in this paint scheme) for flight test. As I said I thought it was for Laminar airflow test.
I hope this helps, and if I got anything wrong I know we have some people here who can give the correct info.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Used the 102's into the 70's, huh? I didn't know that....interesting!

*Thanks for all the info on this bird, very educational!*

Carl-


----------



## Visitor (Dec 2, 2014)

all made models are so madnificent, you are professionals, well done!


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

Marvelous kit, is it RC or just model?


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

I wanna get same kit. where to get it from? Any idea


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks

It's the 1/72 kit from Meng. Not R/C.

The decals are from Fundkals.


----------

